# So, I'm making a steering wheel for my MKIII....



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

I got a wild idea the other day/week about making my own steering wheel for the MKIII. I have a scrap MKIII GLX that I am pulling the motor for a MK1 and decided to use the wheel as a starting point. This is my progress....

First off, I stripped the factory wheel down to the metal...

2013-08-30 19.17.13 by wolf18t, on Flickr

Then I got the wood for the wheel, planed the edges and glued them together. I know this isn't the best wood in the world, but it will do for this project. I made three layers out of 3/4" like this...

2013-08-31 18.07.02 by wolf18t, on Flickr

Afterwards, I cut the hub and the ring free from the spokes and was left with this...

2013-08-31 18.07.25 by wolf18t, on Flickr

Got some 1/4" steel flat bar and cut three pieces to length.

2013-09-06 19.53.50 by wolf18t, on Flickr

Shaved down the hub so that the spokes will sit flush (I will be bolting the flat bar to the hub with 3 bolts if I can fit them...2 if not.)

2013-09-07 14.39.27 by wolf18t, on Flickr

As of now, I have just completed shaving the flat bar so that they taper in about 1/4" from the hub to the ring.

2013-09-07 14.39.37 by wolf18t, on Flickr

Next, I will be bending the flat bar near the hub, bolting the flat bar up and then welding the flat bar to the ring. 

My ultimate goal is to have the outer ring look somewhat like a GT3 wheel. 










Just going for something a little different. Wish me luck, I'll be posting updates as I go. :beer:


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

So how do you plan or wrapping the wood? Or is it for the spokes?


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

Its going to be a wood rimmed wheel. The spokes will be steel.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

EAD0001 said:


> Its going to be a wood rimmed wheel. The spokes will be steel.


And how exactly do you plan on wrapping it in wood?


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

That will be shown soon. Its been going a little slow as of lately because of my MK1 project.


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

PROPS to you sir. I've tackled fiberglass projects but nothing ever like this.:beer::beer:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

This has potential!!

Im assuming you are either going to notch the wood for the spokes or sandwich them in between 2 layers/halves of the wood wheel.

Props for taking on this project :beer:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Kinda neat, what you're trying to do here, but in a bad collision a steering wheel built that sturdy will probably cut you in half.


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Kinda neat, what you're trying to do here, but in a bad collision a steering wheel built that sturdy will probably cut you in half.


That, my friend, is a risk I am will to take.:beer:


----------



## 2slogetta (Jan 26, 2005)

Why not use a MOMO adapter. Make a ring to weld the spokes to. And don't crash the car.


----------

